# Scheduled Chat for 8/17/08



## AB^ (Aug 10, 2008)

It's been a while since we have had a scheduled chat and I know everyone is very busy right now but we should all set aside some time (on sunday the 17th :-D ) to get together and discuss our tegus among other things.
So this will be starting at 5pm pst/8pm est on the 17th. So be there or be square!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 11, 2008)

Just because I showed up on the chat yesterday (I never do) you think it's time for another?? :mrgreen:


----------



## ZEKE (Aug 11, 2008)

yay a scheduled chat!! ill try to be there


----------



## Markie (Aug 11, 2008)

Sweet. I've never been in one! I think I am working though :/


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 11, 2008)

Markie said:


> Sweet. I've never been in one! I think I am working though :/


You can chat anytime, but there will be more people on at that time.


----------



## HaskovoPunch (Aug 11, 2008)

i'll be der


----------



## angelrose (Aug 11, 2008)

alright ! yeah !!


----------



## AB^ (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm just bumping this thread up so more people see it


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 12, 2008)

AB^ said:


> I'm just bumping this thread up so more people see it



I see it, LOL... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I will do my best!!


----------



## Gx3 (Aug 12, 2008)

Ill try to be there!


----------



## AB^ (Aug 13, 2008)

AB^ said:


> I'm just bumping this thread up so more people see it


 
again!


----------



## AB^ (Aug 16, 2008)

one more time!


----------



## ZEKE (Aug 16, 2008)

its tomorrow!! everyone better come!


----------



## DZLife (Aug 17, 2008)

I'll try to be on for most of it, but I'm supposed to go visit a friend of mine with CP. I will probably only be there for two hours, so hopefully the group chat will still be running when I'm done. The times are kinda iffy, so we'll see.

I hope to see some old and new faces today (well, not really literal _faces_....more like usernames, but you get the point.) :lol: 

Oh, and...

bump!


----------



## AB^ (Aug 17, 2008)

Wooo it's time!


----------



## Markie (Aug 17, 2008)

I have been trying to get into the chat, but my computer is a retard. Hope ya'll are having fun


----------



## AB^ (Aug 17, 2008)

what is the problem??


----------



## Markie (Aug 18, 2008)

I didn't see your post until now.. I'm guessing I don't have Java, but it didn't actually ever tell me the problem.. oh well.


----------



## ZEKE (Aug 18, 2008)

aww man. i forgot about it. had a busy day yesterday and forgot all about the chat last night. how was it?


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 18, 2008)

It was at night! :mrgreen: 

The usual, people come and go, some one gets kicked.


----------



## ZEKE (Aug 19, 2008)

lol. so just another normal night in the chat then Dave? only difference is there were probably actually people there


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 19, 2008)

I wouldn't know, I don't go there much. It's too easy to spend 3 hours in front of the tube.


----------

